# Could this really be the year?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Incredible. Never thought this would happen, this is easily the most excited I have been about the Mavs since 2006.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Some nice rest for the boys. Now, who would you prefer in the WCF's


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be rooting for you guys the rest of the way.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Tersk said:


> Some nice rest for the boys. Now, who would you prefer in the WCF's


Of all the players left in the Western Conference (and really, the NBA), Russell Westbrook would be the biggest mismatch against us. The reason I don't mention Derrick Rose is because it's easier to double Rose than Westbrook because the Bulls don't have a guy like Durant on their squad. But while I worry about how the Mavericks would cover Westbrook, there's not much else on the Thunder that really scares me. I feel like whenever either of their big two touched the pine, the Mavericks would sprint off on a huge run.

I wonder if Westbrook might force Carlisle to start Barea (or Roddy), which would make me happy just because that would mean less minutes for Stevenson.

Conley would present a problem if we played Memphis, who are also more balanced on offense than OKC. Still, I feel against either of these teams Dallas probably goes 2-3 zone and turns it into a 3pt shooting contest.

I really like the Mavericks odds. Would be great to play Miami in the Finals and get a shot at redemption.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I feel like I don't even deserve to root cause I had no faith past another second and out appearance...

But one thing really impressed me. The way they dispensed the Lakers and didn't give them that 2-1 or 3-1 result really makes me feel like I should never doubt them again. 

This team finally looks complete.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Seems like we can beat anyone right now. Next series is gonna be tough especially with a whole week off. Looking forward to it though. 

Mavs vs Heat 2006 finals rematch?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

No matter who Dallas gets it going to be really hard for their starting guards to stop penetration. Conley, Allen, Westbrook, Mayo, Harden...All of those guys should be able to get by Kidd and Stevenson any time they try. Of course Dallas probably knows that too and shall play zone and help like crazy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Diable said:


> No matter who Dallas gets it going to be really hard for their starting guards to stop penetration. Conley, Allen, Westbrook, Mayo, Harden...All of those guys should be able to get by Kidd and Stevenson any time they try. Of course Dallas probably knows that too and shall play zone and help like crazy.


Yeah, that's going to be a challenge. In the Portland series even Andre Miller could get to the hoop on several occasions, Roy looked like a star again in that one game and against the Lakers, Shannon Brown's quickness posed a problem at times. Memphis can't shoot threes though and Dallas would be able to crowd the paint against them to negate some of the penetration as well as contain their incredible inside game. Carlisle made some adjustments after realizing that the Lakers won't be able to make enough threes and Dallas played more zone the last two games which further helped clamping down.

Regardless of who is going to win that series though, the Mavs will be favored after sweeping the Lakers. On paper, OKC is the better team, but the Grizzlies are just playing so well right now that I'm not sure who is going to advance.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Any quick guard would have a field day on DAL. That's been the same story ever since Kidd returned to Dallas. Even a guy like Andre Miller recorded a career game of 52 points against us. This is a pretty well known fact around the league, no?

As Diable said, the biggest difference this year is the zone defense. DAL can now play zone with 2 7-footers close to the rim and 3 perimeter defenders to help like mad. It's worked pretty darned well in stretches during the past 2 series.

What's more important is the players' confidence. That's something you can't coach, and all that start with the addition of Tyson Chandler. Having Chandler has been HUGE, and Dirk, for one, feeds off of his free-flowing emotions.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I can't help but think that Dallas will have an excecellent chance to beat either one of OKC or Memphis to advance to the Finals...


----------

